# Cool Weather & Happy Dogs!



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2016)

Since the hurricane came through it has been pretty cool. 
ESPECIALLY in the evening!

Dogs are LOVING it!

I was making my rounds all over the farm today.

Meandered back to *Callie & Tiggs.*
Callie will be checked to see if she did take in about a week or so. She is rather on the hefty side. Now, that could mean something or nothing at all except that she does like to control the food and could be eating Tiggs and is just fat or.... she may be having puppies! 
I just love these two! Tiggs is momma's boy! He really is my heart. Just a big baby. So patient. The Kiko bucks are rubbing all over him and he just stands there. I shooed them away a few times. Poor dog.  They don't really try that with Callie. 

Next up- *Amy & Silver*
I just love love love Amy ! I just love love love Silver too! Amy was acting like a puppy. Getting her kisses then running around and rolling on her back being so silly. No one ever gets to see this sweet side of Amy.  Silver, ah what can I say about this boy. So patient and loving. He really could be a great everything dog. A companion a guardian... he just has such a sweet disposition. 

*Eliza & D*
Eliza is such a nut! She loves "her" people... she turns into a puppy! D well D is D- simply perfect. I see these two several times a day so no big dramatics like it is with the ones to the back fields.

*The BOYS!*
Chunk, my babylove, is a serious dog. He has been that way forever. Serious at 5 months and full time guardian of an entire field and helping to raise pups by the time he was 8 months. MR. SERIOUS. Very rare for him but he was playing with me today. It is so funny! He is a very powerful dog and fortunately does a good job of remembering this. He still has eyes for his"momma" (me). He melts in my arms and just soaks every bit of loving up! Such a joy of a dog!
Pete- oh Pete, Pete is kind, gracious, patient, he is soulful andtruly an amazing dog. He knows he does not hold the top dog position yet he is gracious in his role. He could definitely  lead but manages to stay where he is and keep peace. I LOVE him!
then there is BLUE! The powerful Blue! 
Blue is incredibly confident as I have shared before. He is my LOVE. There is something majestic about him. The way he moves with such ease. His muscles ripple through. Most people have heard the sound horses hooves make on the earth when they run... this is Blue. You can HEAR him running. I love watching him in motion.
*
Not Leo-* He should have his first step completed in his therapy dog training by year end! He is doing great.

They are loving the weather but of course deer season is in... yes, coyotes are out in full force, deer moving at night...all that means LOUD DOGS! 


Night before lastthe coyotes were close and howling... next thing you know ALL the dogs start howling back! I so wish I would have gotten an audio of it!   


On another note... we still aren't moved yet and I thought we would be by now. I was keeping the dogs because I knew we would need them on the new land. But at this point I may be offering a few trained dogs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2016)

Mine are loving the weather too
And mine are barking a lot too
I don't know if you saw the post but during the storm Bella climbed out of the fence
She was with her brother and daddy
She is with her mom and Mikey now which was the plan any way


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Mine are loving the weather too
> And mine are barking a lot too
> I don't know if you saw the post but during the storm Bella climbed out of the fence
> She was with her brother and daddy
> She is with her mom and Mikey now which was the plan any way



I did see that. There are so many LGD's that are normally fine... no issues with storms etc but when these kinds of storms hit some just really want to escape it. Both good in some ways and not good in others. Glad she "helped" in going to where you wanted her all along. Guess it just needed to be her idea. 
Don't you just LOVE these dogs!


----------

